# Deluge 1.x and 100% cpu usage problem (SOLVED)

## LittleBug

Hi!

After get some error from deluge 0.5.9.3 I try to upgrade to version 1.1.1 BAD IDEA  :Evil or Very Mad:  ! When check for existing torrent it really check but torrent never start.

After that I switch to 1.0.7-r1 version (stable) it start, check and go with low usage of cpu BUT after a while cpu go at 100%.

top says me that deluged is eating my cpu (about 95%  :Shocked: )

Anyone have an idea to solve this boring problem?

(I'm sure this topic shouldn't stay here but in "Desktop Environments" section, sorry for this mistake   :Embarassed: , if a moderator can move it to the appropriate section, or tell me how to do it, Thanks!)Last edited by LittleBug on Tue Feb 03, 2009 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

Actually I think it belongs here. Deluge doesn't have to be used with a GUI. I use it as a deamon with the web interface. I've got the 1.1.1 version and it works great. I have around 30 torrents active and it did eat a lot of memory (a lot less then azureus used to) but the CPU usage is minimal.

----------

## LittleBug

Mmmm ok thanks! Now I'll try to use as deamon and control from webui. Hope this is the solution   :Laughing: 

----------

## szczerb

While you're at it try using https. I had problems with it - the page couldn't load every other time. I switched back to http and everything is fine now.

----------

## LittleBug

Thank for tip!

Can you advise me a guide to configure the web ui? I'm so noob in this kind of things

I start deluged daemon but I can connect at web-ui only if there is gtk ui too (  :Question: )

----------

## szczerb

1. Run the GTK UI first and go to Edit -> Preferences -> Interface (or similar) and uncheck classic mode. Close the GUI app.

2. Edit /etc/conf.d/deluged to something like this:

```
DELUGED_USER="szczerb"

DELUGEUI_START="true"

DELUGEUI_OPTS="-u web"
```

3. Start the service and go to http://localhost:8112/ and, as  /usr/share/doc/deluge-1.1.1/README.bz2 says the default password is "deluge".

4. If you use Opera then do not choose the ajax template, but in Firefox an Epiphany it works fine (and is pretty cool).

----------

## LittleBug

WOW Thank you so much!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Until now no cpu abuse occurred!   :Laughing: 

Some more hours of test and I'll add "SOLVED" to topic....

----------

## LittleBug

What the hell!!! I just post and cpu go @ 100% 

top says deluge is eating cpu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

deluged won't stop!!

```
 /etc/init.d/deluged stop

 * Service deluged stopping

 * Stopping Deluged ...                                                   [ !! ]

 * Stopping Deluge ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Service deluged stopped

```

There are 2 deluged processes

```
 ps ax|grep deluged

14826 ?        Sl     0:07 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluged --port=58846 --config=/home/ame/.config/deluge

15088 ?        Ssl    4:35 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluged --do-not-daemonize 

```

Is it normal?

killing "/usr/bin/python /usr/bin/deluged --port=58846 --config=/home/ame/.config/deluge" don't change anything

...   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by LittleBug on Mon Feb 02, 2009 4:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

Great   :Cool: 

EDIT: Well....no so great then ;]

Unless someone gets here with a bright idea, I'd seek support on the deluge forums.

----------

## LittleBug

mmm seem a boost library problem

http://forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14975&p=72925&hilit=deluged+cpu#p72925

Let's reemerging boost!!!!

I reemerged boost but now when I login to deluge trough web-ui it says me 

 *Quote:*   

> Not Connected to a daemon

 

and ask me the IP of deluge daemon I tried http://localhost:58846 http://localhost:8112 but return to connect page....

----------

## LittleBug

Ok solved by reemerging boost-1.34.1-r2, after several hours deluged doesn't eat cpu yet!!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## szczerb

congrats ;]

----------

